
Incredible superspeed space engine could power humans to Mars in just SIX WEEKS - neverminder
http://www.mirror.co.uk/tech/russia-planning-beat-america-race-7573710
======
madmax96
Unfortunately, the article doesn't really provide any relevant information
regarding the alleged technology. During the race to the moon the general
public greatly over-estimated Soviet technology. I'm wondering if this is the
case now?

Certainly, over-estimation is better than under-estimation in this situation,
especially if it encourages the US to invest more in its space program.

EDIT: grammar

~~~
dalke
About 3 weeks ago there was a "NASA proposes new propulsion to cut Mars voyage
to 3 days"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11151497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11151497)
.

It's easy for me to believe that these two announcements are related.

